# Not sure what I can do against flyers (Escalation legue, 1000pt)



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

So I am in a escalation league that increases by 500pts and adds a different slot each month, and I did well in the first month with my balanced list, but as it goes on more and more people gave up strategy for simple min max spam. Which is ok as most of the time my generalist list worked well enough together as a whole to handle most net lists but with no heavies I have almost nothing that can deal with flyers.

So my list looked like this
10 CSM Rhino, PlasmaX2
9 CSM Rhino, Melta
10 Cultists
1 Sorceror
1 Sorceror bike, brand
1 Helldrake

My opponent at 1000pts had fateweaver, and a lord of change in the same list each averaging around 320pts each. Turn one he moved up his two FMC and baked 4 bikes. In my turn I retaliated desperately by trying tp ground one of his FMCs because I could do little else. Caused one wound and forced 3 grounding tests that he passed. He then preceded to kill two units in a single turn with shooting and after that I could do little but watch as the game was auto lost. Needless to say I couldn't help but be a bit unpleasant during the game do to how little I could actually do and the fact that I had to make a special trip just to play the game. 

So what else could I have done differently besides take a defense line and quad gun at the start of the league month. 

Also unfortunately there seems to be many combos at 1000pts that kinda of invalidate the league game structure. At 2000pts this won't be the case as my normal list always has 6-8 flakk missiles, and a quad gun, but at 1000pts its kind of a auto lose situation unless I get stupid lucky on turn 1-2.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Without changing your list...Theres not a lot you can do to fliers.
Your heldrake can do a bit - are you allowed to swap the baleflamer out for the hades? 
Short of measuring exactly where fmc's can get to with 24" movement and making sure you're 30" away. That way they can't vector strike you and the turn after, you power underneath them with rhinos - in order to get you when you're behind them, they have to land. Doesn't work very well though.
Or annihilate all his troops - if he's spent 640pts on fmc's, how much demon could he get for 360pts?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Gret79 said:


> Without changing your list...Theres not a lot you can do to fliers.
> Your heldrake can do a bit - are you allowed to swap the baleflamer out for the hades?
> Short of measuring exactly where they can get to with 24" movement and making sure you're 30" away. That way they can't vector strike you and the turn after, you power underneath them with rhinos - in order to get you when you're behind them, they have to land. Doesn't work very well though.
> Or annihilate all his troops - if he's spent 640pts on fmc's, how much demon could he get for 360pts?


Exactly. try to win the game by objectives, focus every shot you have into the 2 monsters, use hades autocannon on drake, remove the sorc on his own and add another melta and body on the marine squad. With remaining points, buy 2 icons of vengeance for not running away.
Otherwise, completely change list, if the local lists are cheesetastic loads of sh*t like the daemon list you speak about


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Sadly I can't change my list till next month per league restrictions.


----------

